

MongoDB acquires WiredTiger - hendzen
https://www.mongodb.com/blog/post/welcome-wiredtiger-mongodb

======
markpapadakis
Wired Tiger's storage engine implementation quality is _very_ high. The core
developers are experts in the field and really know what they are doing; check
the codebase on Github.

Integrating that technology in MongoDB will make a big difference in terms of
performance and scalability, and I imagine the folks who built it will be able
to put use their skills in good use there, further improving MongoDB left and
right. A great deal, of great value, for MongoDB.

